#ubuntu-lb 2011-10-12
<Rick32> ...
#ubuntu-lb 2011-10-13
<chadi> fix topic
<Armageddon> why ?
<Armageddon> what topic ? :o
<Armageddon> hmm
<rapacity> you know, it's the topic.
<chadi> oneiric, is out already
<rapacity> we're pretending that it doesn't exist yet
<Armageddon> lol
<chadi> all right
<Armageddon> we believe there is no Ubuntu
 * rapacity nudges compengi 
<Armageddon> rapacity, I've taken care of that
<rapacity> o_o
<chadi> o/
#ubuntu-lb 2011-10-14
* compengi changed the topic of #ubuntu-lb to: Ubuntu lebanese team | wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LebanonTeam | we are here for people of all ages, interests and bases. we want everyone to feel comfortable, so please respect others and be patient | latest release: ubuntu 11.10 oneiric ocelot | md5sum list: http://tiny.cc/kubit | latest features: http://tiny.cc/ir9zq
<compengi> Armageddon, ping
<Armageddon> pong
<compengi> hey
<compengi> how are ya
<Armageddon> still kickingm yourself ?
<compengi> kicking myself?
<Armageddon> no
<Armageddon> I'm still kicking, how about you ?
<rapacity> you can kick and scream, but it'll do you no good
#ubuntu-lb 2011-10-16
<zouzou> hi
<Armageddon> hello
<zouzou> you lebanese?
<Armageddon> does it matter ?
<zouzou> no not really
<zouzou> i wanted to ask a question
<zouzou> have you upgraded to 11.10?
<Armageddon> why didn't you start with the question ? could've saved yourself lots of time
<Armageddon> I don't use Ubuntu
<zouzou> sorry
<zouzou> og
<zouzou> oh*
<Armageddon> so my answer is no...
<zouzou> well that sucks
<Armageddon> are you looking to upgrade ?
<zouzou> i already upgraded
<Armageddon> and ?
<zouzou> and i'm confused as hell
<zouzou> can't find anything :S
<Armageddon> why ? what did they change this time ?
<zouzou> the simplest thing is
<zouzou> in earlier versions
<zouzou> whenever you inserted a DVD or a USB device
<zouzou> it wouldv'e shown up on the desktop
<zouzou> now ir doesn't
<Armageddon> ok
<zouzou> it*
<zouzou> that's one thing
<Armageddon> I'm downloading it, let's see
<Armageddon> are they still using that unity thingy ?
<zouzou> yeah
<Armageddon> so it means it won't work in vbox
<zouzou> and i'm afraid to download the new version of gnome
<Armageddon> what new version of gnome ? you mean gnome 3 ?
<Armageddon> did you give KDE a try ?
<zouzou> reviews about it say it's very close to unity
<zouzou> maybe i should
<Armageddon> gnome-shell you mean ?
<zouzou> never used it before
<zouzou> yeah
<Armageddon> reviews are incorrect
<Armageddon> how can gnome-shell of the Gnome project which started before Unity be close to unity ?
<Armageddon> it would probably be the other way around wouldn't it ? ;)
<zouzou> People who didn't like to use Unity in 11.04 could easily switch to Gnome, which is of course far more flexible and user-friendly than Unity. So why they decided to throw it all away and come out with this awful interface is beyond me. The first thing you'll notice when you open the activities menu is it's a horrible jerky mess. It takes about ten seconds to open the applications menu, not to mention there's no way to customise the (now only) panel on t
<zouzou> he desktop. Not only that, there's no minimise buttons on the window and no taskbar! You have to go into the activities menu and click on the other window in order to switch. How counter-intuitive, and to be honest I find it a step backwards in innovation. The "Gnome Classic" login option is not real gnome classic either - it's just a cheap imitation which doesn't work half as well. There's still only one panel available and it is slow and clunky. Oh, a
<zouzou> nd did I mention that you can't use Compiz with gnome 3? So now, the window management is slow and clunky.
<zouzou> I hate this abysmal abomination of a user interface, and to be honest, I'd rather use Windows Vista. Now I'm looking for how to downgrade to 11.04, as I wouldn't be able to bear using this on a daily basis. Good job, Canonical.
<zouzou> that's one review
<Armageddon> simply because people are thinking Ubuntu moved to Gnome 3
<Armageddon> :/
<Armageddon> bye bye
<Armageddon> and you're welcome
#ubuntu-lb 2012-10-08
 * Mi` is away: Stripping and stuff
 * Mi` is back (gone 00:00:14)
<Mi`> aa
#ubuntu-lb 2012-10-11
<leblinux> hello hows everyone
<Armageddon> hello
<leblinux> hey whatsup?
<Armageddon> not much
<leblinux> are you on 12.04?
<Armageddon> no, what do you need ?
<leblinux> just wanted to know your feedback
<leblinux> its been a while for me since I came here
<Armageddon> I haven't used Ubuntu for over 4 yers
<Armageddon> years*
<Armageddon> my feedback has been the same since the 9.10 when they started to change, I don't approve or agree to the lack of freedom
<Armageddon> and policies followed by canonical
<leblinux> so what your using now?
<Armageddon> those are not only my views, a lot of the coders and maintainers left because they didn't agree either (notably, head manager of the XFCE spin)
<Armageddon> leblinux, whois me
<leblinux> ok
<leblinux> ah gentoo
<leblinux> seems your fine with it
<leblinux> getting along ;>
<Armageddon> so far so good
<Armageddon> never disappointed
<Armageddon> when you build your own system it's usually your fault if you get disappointed
<leblinux> as long as your customizing it the way u want ... u'll never be dissap..
<leblinux> 100%
<leblinux> so you code on it?
<Armageddon> sometimes, I also have my own repository for Gentoo with packages I created
<Armageddon> which is public and anyone can add it easily
<leblinux> :)
<leblinux> nice
<leblinux> what packages?
<leblinux> like for what?
<Armageddon> I have vim-qt a live build
<Armageddon> I also have hmm
<Armageddon> lemme look
<Armageddon> key-mon
<Armageddon> luainotify
<Armageddon> flowblade and subdownloader
<Armageddon> gnome-connection-manager and teamviewer
<Armageddon> udevil
<Armageddon> subdownloader and udevil are in the official tree now as well and I'm the maintainer
<Armageddon> and grandr patched
<Armageddon> even though grandr is now obsolete
<leblinux> so most of them purpose of editing?
<leblinux> ok vim is for editing
<leblinux> key-mon? udevil? flowblade?
<Armageddon> that's the only one for editing
<leblinux> wha do they do.
<Armageddon> key-mon shows you the keyboard strokes on the screen
<Armageddon> very helpful if you do screencasts like me
<leblinux> even passwords ;>
<Armageddon> it's a keyboard on the screen
<Armageddon> not a keylogger
<Armageddon> if you're doing a presentation on a window manager and want to show people what you are hitting
<leblinux> ohh
<leblinux> got it
<leblinux> udevil?
<Armageddon> udevil is a standalone application mainly used by spacefm which is made by the same coder, makes it easier to mount/umount all sorts of things
<Armageddon> flash drivers, drivers, samba drives, ftp etc...
<Armageddon> not drivers
<Armageddon> I meant partition drives
<leblinux> this is a nice one
<leblinux> why did u call it udevil?
<Armageddon> I didn't, the coder did
<leblinux> and your maintaining it now
<Armageddon> only on Gentoo
<leblinux> ok
<Armageddon> I make the package for it for Gentoo
<leblinux> have you tried the new kernel 3.6?
<Armageddon> on it now
<Armageddon> I need to try 3.6.1
<leblinux> I want to try the sleep-hybrid feature
<leblinux> nice
<leblinux> did u try it?
<Armageddon> I'm having issues with my hardware, this is a new laptop
<Armageddon> if the 3.6.1 doesn't solve the problems I'm reporting them
<leblinux> mmm
<leblinux> hhhh
<leblinux> should support
<leblinux> your laptop is the icore one with usb 3.0?
<Armageddon> something like that but that's not the issue, I know what the issue is
<leblinux> whats the issue?
<Armageddon> msi
<leblinux> in what hardware
<leblinux> msi related to?
<Armageddon> msi <--- that's the problem
<leblinux> :>
<leblinux> msi is a chip on the Motherboard? or something releated to vga/sound/acpi?
<Armageddon> no, it's also a part of the kernel
<Armageddon> there is a part called msi
<leblinux> ok
<leblinux> do you get any users having same problem with msi if you google?
<Armageddon> I never checked
<leblinux> ;>
<Armageddon> but it doesn't really matter, there is no solution other than a patch in the kernel as far as I know
<Armageddon> but I might be wrong
<leblinux> ya
<Armageddon> MSI stands for Message Signaled Interrupts
<leblinux> sounds very important :) the core of the kernel purpose
<Armageddon> meh
<Armageddon> works fine until shutdown
<Armageddon> so it's not a biggy
<leblinux> it never shuts?
<Armageddon> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/21574440/Screenshots/screenshot-10.11.12-15.33.27.png
<Armageddon> kernel panics on shutdown
<leblinux> damn
<Armageddon> it's probably cause the shutdown sequence of stuff should be in a certain list and it's not doing that
<Armageddon> a little quark should fix it if they know what the problem is that is :p
<leblinux> i see
<Armageddon> and flowblade is a video editor
<Armageddon> I think it's non-linear
<Armageddon> some of those apps I added, I don't use myself but they were asked of me
<leblinux> nice that you maintain them...
<Armageddon> I have plans but I'm waiting for the moment to see
<leblinux> plans like?
<Armageddon> everything in due time
<leblinux> ok
<Armageddon> by the way, do I know you ?
<leblinux> no
<Armageddon> okay
<leblinux> I talked once with you like 2 -3 yrs ago here.
<leblinux> and I never showed up
<Armageddon> do you use vim ?
<leblinux> honestly
<leblinux> I use nano
<leblinux> I just edit the lines and save
<leblinux> nothing fancy and nothing about coding
<leblinux> just small time bash scripting.
<Armageddon> I use vim for everything
<leblinux> yep lots of linuxers do ;>
<Armageddon> editing, coding, writing papers in LaTeX
<leblinux> am fine with nano
<leblinux> yah LaTeX is superb for editing the format you like, installed it for couple of people :> but never used it
<Armageddon> LaTeX is a language by itself
<leblinux> 100%
<Armageddon> but I use it all the time and now I use vim with a plugin for LaTeX
<Armageddon> makes it easier
<leblinux> there are laTEX plugins for EMacs; I wonder how powerful would that be
<leblinux> my connection on terranet is frustrating at this hour
<leblinux> it only speeds up after 1:00 - 2:00 AM till 10:00
<leblinux> then gets loaded by users and bandwidth decreases and I blame ogero
<leblinux> :P
<leblinux> does it happen to you?
<Armageddon> I don't live in the country
<leblinux> lucky you
<leblinux> where?
<Armageddon> I tried emacs for a while
<Armageddon> I wanted to give it the benefit of the doubt
<Armageddon> but I kept using the vim modes in it
<leblinux> yah and?
<leblinux> vim is faster
<Armageddon> the keybindings are horrible
<leblinux> doesn't load any ui
<leblinux> :>
<Armageddon> and I can do all the things I used to in emacs in vim if I want to
<Armageddon> most of them are useless to me, like an IRC client
<leblinux> yah vim is number 1 no doubt
<Armageddon> why would I need that ? :o
<leblinux> :>
<leblinux> useless
<Armageddon> the only thing I would agree on is that emacs is amazing but not for me
<Armageddon> it's an amazing OS, it only needs a good editor :>
<leblinux> vim for life ;>
<leblinux> and nano for me ;>
<leblinux> do you have a job?
<leblinux> or you code and contribute from home only?
<Armageddon> I don't give out personal information
<leblinux> same
<Armageddon> vim will be for you if you have 20 minutes of your time
<Armageddon> and vim has a ui
<Armageddon> it's called gvim
<leblinux> dont like uis
<Armageddon> it's the same package even though distributions put them as different ones
<Armageddon> well some plugins need a ui
<Armageddon> makes it easier sometimes
<leblinux> MOUSE and clicks stalls me
<Armageddon> I also use vim in firefox :>
<Armageddon> Pentadactyl
<leblinux> aha
<Armageddon> there is one for thunderbird but I don't use it
<leblinux> maybe for tb maintainers ;>
<leblinux> wonder why ubuntu dropped evolution for thb
<Armageddon> I don't use thunderbird
<Armageddon> I never liked evolution even when I was using it
<Armageddon> evolution was a requirement in Gnome
<leblinux> yah
<leblinux> your on gnome?
<Armageddon> did you see the picture ?
<Armageddon> :p
<Armageddon> the screenoshot up there ^
<leblinux> yah
<Armageddon> does it look like gnome ? :p
<leblinux> xfce
<Armageddon> never
<Armageddon> doesn't look like XFCE either
<leblinux> never looked close
<Armageddon> I don't use DEs
<leblinux> so your on console?
<leblinux> or some WM
<Armageddon> awesome window manager
<leblinux> :> never heard f it
<leblinux> looks awesome ;>
<Armageddon> I have a screencast about it
<leblinux> my first WM was E16
<leblinux> and was the amazing :> fancy
<leblinux> with sound effects and UI
<leblinux> afterstep was nice
<leblinux> then dropped to e17 then gnome
<Armageddon> well I went from DEs to WM
<leblinux> lighter
<leblinux> customizable
<leblinux> you know I find out Linux is heaven for coders ... do you agree?
<leblinux> I never succeeded in codeing ;/<
<Armageddon> well it's not only for coders no, I wouldn't agree
<Armageddon> I'm not a big coder, and I love it
<Armageddon> it's a way of life
<leblinux> but its the way coders want their OS to be
<leblinux> its enough to know its built on files
<Armageddon> not really, I like for a lot of reasons
<Armageddon> and I contribute to it because I like it
<leblinux> contribute by coding ;>
<leblinux> patching/fixing/tweaking..etc
<leblinux> I use it for sysadmin stuff. mostly... deploying/installing/configuring... love it.
<Armageddon> no, by helping
<Armageddon> I don't code anything
<leblinux> you adding that too
<Armageddon> well I do write the package ebuilds
<Armageddon> but yea
#ubuntu-lb 2013-10-07
<Armageddon> dan_lb, is here
